# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  Cómo organizar un espectáculo

## Tisha

No es que me estén contratando ni nada parecido, pero de un tiempo a esta parte he comenzado a preparar espectáculos en mi propia casa para amigos y familia. Por norma general intento promocionarme un poco por redes sociales, pero se queda todo en algo muy casero y tampoco estoy acabando de arrancar. El caso es que no tengo muy claro cómo organizar el espectáculo, porque quiero que se sientan cómodos y que no sientan que están ahí por quedar bien conmigo. Estoy practicando mucho mis trucos, y he pensado en comprar un sofá específico para que esté sobre el "escenario" improvisado que he montado en el garaje para que los voluntarios para que les haga los trucos puedan sentarse y estar cómodos, pero no sé hasta qué punto esto es una inversión que no tiene futuro porque estoy perdiendo la ilusión. ¿Vosotros cómo organizáis vuestros espectáculos?

----------


## bydariogamer

Si te soy sincero, mal al comparar contigo.  :302:  :302:  :302: 
Pero hablando con seriedad, yo he actuado ante 300 personas y al acabar, unos amigos que se habían sentado al fondo me preguntaron si en el último número usaba un cómplice.
El caso es que un espectador eligió una carta de una baraja y la mezcló, todo sin que yo viera. Yo luego la encontré a ciegas, y en las primeras filas aplaudieron, pero al fondo no.
Lo que pasó fue que los que estaban atrás no vieron la carta y pensaron que yo escogí una carta al azar, y que espectador era un compinche que se limitaba decir que era su carta. Evita a toda costa estos problemas con los ángulos. Que nadie vea de más, pero tampoco de menos.

----------


## Carya

Lo del sofá me parece una buena idea de cara a los voluntarios, pero remarcaría lo que ha dicho bydariogamer. Mi cuñado es del tipo de persona que siempre está buscando el truco, en el sentido de que en lugar de fijarse en lo lo que yo le pido él se empeña en buscar el truco por todas partes, por lo que pierde bastante la gracia, de ahí que sea tan importante tanto no mostrar de más para que no te cacen como no mostrar de menos porque la magia consiste en ilusionar pero también en engañar, y si la gente no puede ver el truco a una distancia o desde una perspectiva correcta pensará que le hemos engañado más de lo que realmente lo hemos hecho, lo que también hace que pierda la gracia...

----------


## bydariogamer

Sí :302:  :302:  :302: 
A vecess impresiona al aprender a hacer un truco lo sencillo que es el método, hasta el punto de que crees que no causará efecto, que el público lo pilla fijo... Sin embargo, suelen buscar algo tan complicado que el simplismo triunfa.

----------

